

[Ask]What's the progress on ACTA? - Lizozom

Are there any countries where it is certain that ACTA will be enforced?
Which are the countries that signed for ACTA and are still supporting it?
What happens with the rest of the world if the EU refuses to sign(considering that Germany the EU economic engine has sort of refused it(for now))?
======
sarnowski
There will be a lot of demonstrations tomorrow in Germany against ACTA. For
now, the german government refused to sign it like some other european
countries. The opposition is strictly against ACTA but german government
reacts with a lot of politicking in situations where they don't understand the
basics. Depends on the lobbying.

[http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2012-02/acta-
deutschland...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2012-02/acta-deutschland-
ablehnung)

